# New BMW Transmission Predicts Route to Optimize Performance and Efficiency



## tookooma (Sep 21, 2012)

That sounds great but,there's always a but at the end of everything that's new,so I guess we'll see how that works out,what I'm still waiting on is for the car to drive me home while I take a nap.


----------

